# Casino HERF in CT



## stig

I also had a HERF last week at the Mohegan Sun Casino with Ghostrider (Drew on the left) and PaulMac (Paul on the right). Two more fine BOTL's that I have met here on the boards. I however shall remain elusive to the camera.


----------



## ghostrider

It was a pleasure indeed. Looking forward to making this something regular for those in the area! 

I believe you mentioned a killer pizza joint we need to head to.


----------



## pnoon

stig said:


> I however shall remain elusive to the camera.


I can fix that as soon as I get back to the States.


----------



## stig

pnoon said:


> I can fix that as soon as I get back to the States.


yeah


----------



## stig

ghostrider said:


> It was a pleasure indeed. Looking forward to making this something regular for those in the area!
> 
> I believe you mentioned a killer pizza joint we need to head to.


Yes, we must introduce you to the wonders of Wooster St. and the greatest pizza any where on the planet. Don't bother arguing that the pizza in some other town or some other country is better because you are wrong. We will do Pepe's in the near future and you will never be able to look at Domino's or Pizza hut the same way ever again.


----------



## PaulMac

You still smiling Matt?


----------



## dayplanner

stig said:


> I also had a HERF last week at the Mohegan Sun Casino with Ghostrider (Drew on the left) and PaulMac (Paul on the right). Two more fine BOTL's that I have met here on the boards. I however shall remain elusive to the camera.


An actual pic of the scottish assassin? Can photoshop be that far behind...


----------



## pnoon

stig said:


> Yes, we must introduce you to the wonders of Wooster St. and the greatest pizza any where on the planet. Don't bother arguing that the pizza in some other town or some other country is better because you are wrong. We will do Pepe's in the near future and you will never be able to look at Domino's or Pizza hut the same way ever again.


I think Totti's (?) in East Haven is better. But maybe it was having the whole Noon family together that made it SO delicious. Still, it rivals Pepe's in my book.


----------



## stig

PaulMac said:


> You still smiling Matt?


I get perma smile just thinking about it. I'm having Jubilans withdrawl now, thanks for that. You're like the drug dealer that gives out that first free sample top the unsuspecting schuck that thinks "NOOOOOO, I won't get hooked, not meeee!" That was just a DAMN fine cigar you evil bastage. I also want to let you know that the custom rolled that you gave me smells so good that I am adding it to the line up for the wedding next week.


----------



## stig

pnoon said:


> I think Totti's (?) in East Haven is better. But maybe it was having the whole Noon family together that made it SO delicious. Still, it rivals Pepe's in my book.


Tolli's in Staven is good, that is where we are doing the rehearsal dinner, but IMHO and the HO's of millions of others, Pepe's has the best pizza on the planet. However, having the entire family together for the event does make it taste better.


----------



## Puffy69

carbonbased_al said:


> An actual pic of the scottish assassin? Can photoshop be that far behind...


pm sent to backwoods and aaron..:r


----------



## dayplanner

Rock Star said:


> pm sent to backwoods and aaron..:r


Did that already 

I wanna know when the next herf is, I may drive up. Would like to meet the bastage who kicked my ass down the slope.


----------



## Thurm15

carbonbased_al said:


> I wanna know when the next herf is, I may drive up. Would like to meet the bastage who kicked my ass down the slope.


I second that but, I'm not gonna organize it since I can't seem to stick to my own plans 2 yrs in a row.:c


----------



## stig

carbonbased_al said:


> Did that already
> 
> I wanna know when the next herf is, I may drive up. Would like to meet the bastage who kicked my ass down the slope.


Sounds like someone else who was picked up and thrown kicking and screaming over the edge by PaulMAc. Just remember, if he ever offers you the VR Jubilaums, just say no and call me. This smoke should be left to an experienced desposal expert such as myself.:r


----------



## dayplanner

stig said:


> Sounds like someone else who was picked up and thrown kicking and screaming over the edge by PaulMAc. Just remember, if he ever offers you the VR Jubilaums, just say no and call me. This smoke should be left to an experienced desposal expert such as myself.:r


Don't worry, jubies I got


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> Don't worry, jubies I got


Joe,
Is there ANYTHING you don't got?

BTW, if you DO get up to CT for a herf, be sure and kick stig's a$$ for this.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=6557&d=1151033437


----------



## stig

carbonbased_al said:


> Don't worry, jubies I got


Thems some tasty smokes.


----------



## dayplanner

stig said:


> Thems some tasty smokes.


Indeed. So when's the next herf?


----------



## PaulMac

Hey Fellas,
Smitty is makin some noise to me about our next herf cause he wants to hang with the fun crew, so whaddya think, whens a good weekend for folks


----------



## ghostrider

Most weekends work for me. 

Anyone else here ride as well? Maybe get a little riding in before hand?


----------



## stig

Let me get through *THIS*weekend and then most are good for me.


----------



## PaulMac

Looks like July 29th is the date for the next go round fellas


----------



## stig

Whooo hooooo, Casino HERF!!!!


----------



## RPB67

July 29th 

I think I may take a day trip !


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> July 29th
> 
> I think I may take a day trip !


Sweet, been looking forward to meeting you for awhile


----------



## RPB67

PaulMac said:


> Sweet, been looking forward to meeting you for awhile


We have any particulars of a start time or meeting place ????


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> We have any particulars of a start time or meeting place ????


I can prolly chill there most of the day since I live down the road, we usually end up at luckys lounge, since ya can smoke, eat and drink in there


----------



## ghostrider

I'm not quite as close as Paul, but still local, and I'm free all day as well.


----------



## stig

I'm a little farther than Paul or Drew but it's a casino HERF so I will be there!


----------



## dayplanner

Stop the presses and inform the bar they need to stock up. Joe's comin' to town. I mean, how can I possibly miss the chance to herf with PaulCrack AND Poon2!?


----------



## RPB67

Alright I am in as well.

It will take me an hour and forty minutes to get there. You guys will have to give me a meeting point.


----------



## RPB67

Bump


----------



## stig

Okay, so the Casino HERF is gonna Happen on the 29th, Who's in?

Who's close enough to want more information for future Casino HERF's?

Massachusetts?
New YorK?
Rhode Island?
NewJersey?

East Coast?


----------



## ResIpsa

stig said:


> Okay, so the Casino HERF is gonna Happen on the 29th, Who's in?
> 
> Who's close enough to want more information for future Casino HERF's?
> 
> Massachusetts?
> New YorK?
> Rhode Island?
> NewJersey?
> 
> East Coast?


From NY I'll try for the 29th, uncertain at this point but am interested in staying posted as to any in the future


----------



## ghostrider

I'm in for the 29th, just need to know what time. Always game for a casino herf. Same place as last time Matt?


----------



## onlyonerm

stig said:


> Okay, so the Casino HERF is gonna Happen on the 29th, Who's in?
> 
> Who's close enough to want more information for future Casino HERF's?
> 
> Massachusetts?
> New YorK?
> Rhode Island?
> NewJersey?
> 
> East Coast?


Definetly want to be kept in the loop on future Casino Herfs. Unfortunately you picked the one day I can't make due to prior commitment. Next time I hope.


----------



## RPB67

I am in !

Need to know the meeting place. I am also in for future herfs if I can make them.

Who is in for this one ??


----------



## raisin

NJ is close enough for updates.


----------



## stig

Shall we shoot for Lucky's Lounge around 6:00 at the Mohegan Sun on the Saturday the 29th?


----------



## RPB67

stig said:


> Shall we shoot for Lucky's Lounge around 6:00 at the Mohegan Sun on the Saturday the 29th?


Six ? Lets start earlier !


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> Six ? Lets start earlier !


I'm sure some of us will be starting quite a bit earlier  but 6 for the main meetup sounds good


----------



## stig

PaulMac said:


> I'm sure some of us will be starting quite a bit earlier  but 6 for the main meetup sounds good


We can start earlier, that's not a problem. I may have to hook up a little later depending on wether or not I can get someone to watch my kids earlier.


----------



## ghostrider

What time's good for you Paul?


----------



## fpkjr

Mohegan Sun or Foxwoods? 

Rich, I''ll meet you there earlier, give me a time? 

Frank


----------



## RPB67

fpkjr said:


> Mohegan Sun or Foxwoods?
> 
> Rich, I''ll meet you there earlier, give me a time?
> 
> Frank


You are on !!

Maybe around 2 or so ???

Email me Frank !


----------



## RPB67

Bump !

Who is actually going !


----------



## RPB67

Is this still on ?

And who is going ?


----------



## PaulMac

I'll be there Richard, and far as I know at least Stig, GhostRider and Virtualsmitty are confirmed, with a potential add on or two still up in the air


----------



## RPB67

PaulMac said:


> I'll be there Richard, and far as I know at least Stig, GhostRider and Virtualsmitty are confirmed, with a potential add on or two still up in the air


Oh Boy !!! I am definatley in !!! I will see you guys there !

FPKjr - Frank is going as well. He is meeting me a little earlier as well.


----------



## Wacco

Damnitalltohell... I'm doing my final moving this weekend. If I finish early, this might be just the thing for me to practice for 8/12 at Foxwoods...


----------



## RPB67

Wacco said:


> Damnitalltohell... I'm doing my final moving this weekend. If I finish early, this might be just the thing for me to practice for 8/12 at Foxwoods...


Practice makes perfect !


----------



## fpkjr

Wacco said:


> Damnitalltohell... I'm doing my final moving this weekend. If I finish early, this might be just the thing for me to practice for 8/12 at Foxwoods...


Wacco,
You have to do a pre 8/12 run.. Remember we'll be @ Lucky's Lounge at Mohegan Sun.. Get your a$$ down there :z 
Frank


----------



## ResIpsa

wish I could make this one. definitely next time so keep me posted guys!


----------



## stig

Okay folks I think that it is time for another Casino HERF at Mohegan Sun In CT. I am thinking that Saturday November 4th at Lucky's lounge could be nice and we can start early, around 12:00 and just hang out until we are done. There are some noobs from CT that have recently joined the boards and it would be nice if you joined us. 



So who wants to HERF at the Casino?


----------



## ghostrider

I DO! I DO!

Assuming I'm not working, I'll be there. Missed you at the last one Matt.


----------



## stig

*HERF IS ON!!!!!* I will see you there.


----------



## RockyP

what is the date


----------



## stig

RockyP said:


> what is the date


Saturday November 4th.


----------



## dayplanner

RockyP said:


> what is the date


I bet it's nov 4


----------



## RockyP

at foxwoods or mohegan sun


----------



## dayplanner

stig said:


> Okay folks I think that it is time for another Casino HERF at *Mohegan Sun *In CT.


Mohegan Sun


----------



## RockyP

my bad. did not read the first page. i got a link to this thread in my pm box and it was a link to the second page.


----------



## stig

RockyP said:


> my bad. did not read the first page. i got a link to this thread in my pm box and it was a link to the second page.


Okay folks I think that it is time for another Casino HERF at *Mohegan Sun *In CT. I am thinking that *Saturday November 4th* at *Lucky's lounge *could be nice and we can start early, *around 12:00 *and just hang out until we are done. There are some noobs from CT that have recently joined the boards and it would be nice if you joined us.


----------



## RockyP

in that case i did not read at all. i actually just woke up and rolled into work


----------



## dayplanner

stig said:


> Okay folks I think that it is time for another Casino HERF at *Mohegan Sun *In CT. I am thinking that *Saturday November 4th* at *Lucky's lounge *could be nice and we can start early, *around 12:00 *and just hang out until we are done. There are some noobs from CT that have recently joined the boards and it would be nice if you joined us.


:r :r it's all good. Where's PaulMac? And Richard?


----------



## RockyP

lets see if i can get my wife to come. i am sure that she will head to the casino. she love to drink and gamble. wait maybe i wont bring her. i will be broke afterwards. :r :r


----------



## fpkjr

stig said:


> Okay folks I think that it is time for another Casino HERF at *Mohegan Sun *In CT. I am thinking that *Saturday November 4th* at *Lucky's lounge *could be nice and we can start early, *around 12:00 *and just hang out until we are done. There are some noobs from CT that have recently joined the boards and it would be nice if you joined us.


I'm in, I'll forward the link to a few others.
Bring your CAMERAS I think Aaron and Backwoods need more material :r


----------



## PaulMac

carbonbased_al said:


> :r :r it's all good. Where's PaulMac? And Richard?


Oh ya Know I'll be there

And glad to see Frank gonna make this one again
I'll have to warn my sushi guy I bringing a pile of folks next time lol


----------



## PaulMac

Hey guys,
I already had two folks say to me they would like to come but Nov 4 is a bad day and suggested Oct 28th....how does that day work for other folks...wanna get it on the day that we can get the most people to come


----------



## RPB67

October 28th is way better for me.


----------



## dayplanner

RPB67 said:


> October 28th is way better for me.


Me too


----------



## dayplanner

RPB67 said:


> October 28th is way better for me.


You better make it this time Rich. There's a rotating order of people who don't show up :r


----------



## RPB67

carbonbased_al said:


> You better make it this time Rich. There's a rotating order of people who don't show up :r


I will be there this time no problem. You better wait for me for Sushi !


----------



## dayplanner

RPB67 said:


> I will be there this time no problem. You better wait for me for Sushi !


Forget that. We should make Mac grill :r


----------



## RPB67

carbonbased_al said:


> Forget that. We should make Mac grill :r


Fine by me. Just confirmed with my mother,she is taking the kids for the day and the night.

Oh yeah !!!

Should I start packing now.


----------



## pnoon

stig said:


> Okay folks I think that it is time for another Casino HERF at *Mohegan Sun *In CT. I am thinking that *Saturday November 4th* at *Lucky's lounge *could be nice and we can start early, *around 12:00 *and just hang out until we are done. There are some noobs from CT that have recently joined the boards and it would be nice if you joined us.


Sounds like another fun time is in the works.
Just beware of trolls. :mn


----------



## stig

I can't make the 28th, 4th worked for me because I don't have my kids that day because I am flying to Vegas the next morning to smoke a few up at the LUXOR.


----------



## stig

PaulMac said:


> Oh ya Know I'll be there
> 
> And glad to see Frank gonna make this one again
> I'll have to warn my sushi guy I bringing a pile of folks next time lol


Sushi is good.


----------



## ghostrider

I'm working nights, and I'm working the weekend of the 28th. Could always have Casino Herf part I on the 28th, part II on the 4th. You up for a couple weekends of herfing Paul?

Looks like we'll be taking over your sushi joint too Paul.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Sounds like I'll be able to make it! Glad it's starting at noon, too. I've been to far too many that started late, and ended in bad, bad things.


----------



## stig

ghostrider said:


> I'm working nights, and I'm working the weekend of the 28th. Could always have Casino Herf part I on the 28th, part II on the 4th. You up for a couple weekends of herfing Paul?
> 
> Looks like we'll be taking over your sushi joint too Paul.


I'm game for the 4th for anyone else who can still make that date, I'm sorry that I can't do that 28th because there are still many of you that I would enjoy meeting face to face.

And yes, I will deffinitely do the sushi.


----------



## dayplanner

stig said:


> And yes, I will deffinitely do the sushi.


Excellent then. Sushi on the 4th, bbq on the 28th :w


----------



## Malik23

I'll be in Key West on the 28th, but should be up for the 4th, pending wifely approval, since her b-day is the 5th...


----------



## PaulMac

yeah I down for 2 weekends of herfin lol


----------



## stig

Malik23 said:


> I'll be in Key West on the 28th, but should be up for the 4th, pending wifely approval, since her b-day is the 5th...


If she smokes bring her along. problem solved. If she doesn't smoke bring her along (It is a casino) problem solved.:r


----------



## fpkjr

PaulMac said:


> Oh ya Know I'll be there
> 
> And glad to see Frank gonna make this one again
> I'll have to warn my sushi guy I bringing a pile of folks next time lol


I'm good for either or both, no school to attend :r .. tell him to load up on those rolls we had last time..:dr


----------



## stig

fpkjr said:


> I'm in, I'll forward the link to a few others.
> Bring your CAMERAS I think Aaron and Backwoods need more material :r


Camera is ready and the memory stick will be empty for the trip the next day. I feel some good photoshopping comming on.


----------



## dayplanner

Gonna be hard to top the last herf. Paul, Drew, and I burned some premo sticks last time :w


----------



## RPB67

So are we herfing both days.

The 28th I am completely free. 

The 4th I may be able to come after 4 or 5.


----------



## dayplanner

RPB67 said:


> So are we herfing both days.
> 
> The 28th I am completely free.
> 
> The 4th I may be able to come after 4 or 5.


Only the 28th for me. The fourth is my parents anni, have to be around for that!


----------



## Thurm15

Someday I'll make it to one of these Herf's! Someday!. I can't do either date as My Wife is Due to pop out our 1st around Halloween. Maybe we can think about a Herf for the Holiday's around the middle of December?


----------



## RPB67

carbonbased_al said:


> Only the 28th for me. The fourth is my parents anni, have to be around for that!


Sounds good to me. The 28th I am free all day.

The fourth I would have to get there around 4PM.

See you on the 28th !!!


----------



## stig

RPB67 said:


> So are we herfing both days.
> 
> The 28th I am completely free.
> 
> The 4th I may be able to come after 4 or 5.


Will HERF on both days, just make what you can.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I actually might be able to bring a friend or two! Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## RPB67

So who is in for this Saturday.


----------



## stig

I won't be there this Saturday but I will be there on the 4th.


----------



## Malik23

stig said:


> I won't be there this Saturday but I will be there on the 4th.


:tpd:


----------



## PaulMac

I'll be there this week and next


----------



## onlyonerm

RPB67 said:


> So who is in for this Saturday.


I will be there & believe FPKjr is in as well


----------



## fpkjr

RPB67 said:


> So who is in for this Saturday.


Rich,
Much thanks .. 
I'll be there with 2 whole boxes of El Rico Habano's Torps and Grand Habano #5 Churchills, that's all I'm smoking all day. I'm giving them away, so whoever what's one just ask. *I'll be sitting right next to Roger ALL DAY* 
Frank


----------



## RPB67

fpkjr said:


> Rich,
> Much thanks ..
> I'll be there with 2 whole boxes of El Rico Habano's Torps and Grand Habano #5 Churchills, that's all I'm smoking all day. I'm giving them away, so whoever what's one just ask. *I'll be sitting right next to Roger ALL DAY*
> Frank


Can you bring a few El Ricos for trading purposes ! :r

And dont bring the ones that taste like Perdomos !!

See you guys Saturday.

Anyone Else going.


----------



## fpkjr

RPB67 said:


> Can you bring a few El Ricos for trading purposes ! :r
> 
> And dont bring the ones that taste like Perdomos !!
> 
> See you guys Saturday.
> 
> Anyone Else going.


What time are you planning to arrive?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I can't make this Saturday, sorry. But I'll definitely be there on the 4th w/a friend!


----------



## pnoon

Don't forget the pictures!!!!


----------



## RPB67

fpkjr said:


> What time are you planning to arrive?


Hopefully around noon if all works out here.


----------



## fpkjr

bump


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Looks like the OK has been given for the 4th at Noon, so I'll be there (+1)!


----------



## RPB67

TMoneYNYY said:


> Looks like the OK has been given for the 4th at Noon, so I'll be there (+1)!


Glad you got permission to go.

You will have a blast.


----------



## ghostrider

TMoneYNYY said:


> Looks like the OK has been given for the 4th at Noon, so I'll be there (+1)!


I'll be there as well Tanner. Looking forward to meeting some new faces!


----------



## RPB67

ghostrider said:


> I'll be there as well Tanner. Looking forward to meeting some new faces!


So who is in for this weekend ?


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> So who is in for this weekend ?


I sure am lol


----------



## stig

I won't be there this week but will be there next week.


What is everyone bringing with them?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

stig said:


> What is everyone bringing with them?


That's a good question! I have no idea what to bring, seeing as how the cash-flow is near-nothing, and I'm not sure what you guys like! I guess I'll bring my favorites, and some Dutch Masters, White Owls, Phillies, and Black & Milds for ALL!


----------



## PaulMac

stig said:


> I won't be there this week but will be there next week.
> 
> What is everyone bringing with them?


Lil of this, Lil of that lol
you know how I am Matt


----------



## stig

TMoneYNYY said:


> I guess I'll bring my favorites, and some Dutch Masters, White Owls, Phillies, and Black & Milds for ALL!


We're going to have to work on this.


----------



## fpkjr

stig said:


> We're going to have to work on this.


Ok ok, I'll bring the grape white owls.. I wanted them to age a bit more but what the hell.

Someone is going on a Honeymoon the 5, Nov. Everyone bring a stick for the cause. We can send him off CS style.
Frank


----------



## onlyonerm

Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## RPB67

fpkjr said:


> Ok ok, I'll bring the grape white owls.. I wanted them to age a bit more but what the hell.
> 
> Someone is going on a Honeymoon the 5, Nov. Everyone bring a stick for the cause. We can send him off CS style.
> Frank


Yup a nice scotch, sit back and relax and smoke a nice El Rico.


----------



## RPB67

fpkjr said:


> Ok ok, I'll bring the grape white owls.. I wanted them to age a bit more but what the hell.
> 
> Someone is going on a Honeymoon the 5, Nov. Everyone bring a stick for the cause. We can send him off CS style.
> Frank


Yup a nice scotch, sit back and relax and smoke a nice El Rico.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Right now, I'm letting some Gold & Milds sit in my humi (I want them to take some time to mellow out), and I'll bring the Vanilla Dutch Masters.


----------



## fpkjr

RPB67 said:


> Yup a nice scotch, sit back and relax and smoke a nice El Rico.


yes sir :r followed up by a Grape White Owl, try to top that


----------



## RPB67

fpkjr said:


> yes sir :r followed up by a Grape White Owl, try to top that


I will stop at the gas station before I get there for some cigars ! :r


----------



## ghostrider

No one's bringing peach or strawberry phillys?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

No, just some Vanilla Dutch Masters... believe me, they're FANTASTIC!!!!! They got a 91 Rating by Cigar Afficionado!


----------



## RPB67

Bringing my dad along for this one.


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> Bringing my dad along for this one.


What time ya gonna be here Rich....seems like everybody gettin here about noon for the sushi run


----------



## RPB67

PaulMac said:


> What time ya gonna be here Rich....seems like everybody gettin here about noon for the sushi run


I will be leaving at 10 and be there at noon. Be ready for me.

I guess i will call you at 11 O'clock to tell you were I am. Wait for me !!!!!


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> I will be leaving at 10 and be there at noon. Be ready for me.
> 
> I guess i will call you at 11 O'clock to tell you were I am. Wait for me !!!!!


not a prob, will do!


----------



## PaulMac

Once again smitty....you got some splainin to do!

Fantastic time was had by all, lots of sushi, an abundance of adult beverages (the best was when Roger spilled his wifes wine on her), and a bunch of amazing smokes, as always a fantastic time guys!


----------



## RPB67

It was great. 

Good seeing Frank and his wife, Rodger and his wife and yah Paul to.

The wine spillage was classic. Dam Rodger, we should have shut him off earlier. As usual the sites were incredible. The girls in that place are incredible. One better looking than the other. But who was looking. Not Paul, or me :dr .

The best part of the night was getting together with good friends having good conversation and a lot of fun.

Until the next time guys and gals. :w :al


----------



## pnoon

RPB67 said:


> It was great.
> 
> Good seeing Frank and his wife, Rodger and his wife and yah Paul to.
> 
> The wine spillage was classic. Dam Rodger, we should have shut him off earlier. As usual the sites were incredible. The girls in that place are incredible. One better looking than the other. But who was looking. Not Paul, or me :dr .
> 
> The best part of the night was getting together with good friends having good conversation and a lot of fun.
> 
> Until the next time guys and gals. :w :al


And where are the pictures? :hn


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I just picked up 2 Toranos for next week's herf... excellent!


----------



## icehog3

Sorry I missed the "Herf Call"....work was crazy. I'm glad you guys had such a great time!


----------



## the chef

pnoon said:


> I think Totti's (?) in East Haven is better. But maybe it was having the whole Noon family together that made it SO delicious. Still, it rivals Pepe's in my book.


Hello pnoon' it is pronounced tolli's pizza, and yes they are very good . I have worked at frank Pepp and tollis to . but right now Modern pizza on state st. new haven, Is king of the pie!


----------



## RPB67

I may be able to make it next weekend.

I am keeping my fingers crossed. Probably will miss the Sushi run, but not the short skirts.


----------



## stig

the chef said:


> Hello pnoon' it is pronounced tolli's pizza, and yes they are very good . I have worked at frank Pepp and tollis to . but right now Modern pizza on state st. new haven, Is king of the pie!


You have worked at Pepe's, Totti's and Modern? We are going to get along real well I'm sure.


----------



## fpkjr

pnoon said:


> And where are the pictures? :hn


No pics this time.. With the wives present the horney ones were very laid back :r However, I have a sneaky suspicion next weeks sit down will produce a lot of incriminating pics for your chopping pleasure. 

Matt, I'm not going to be able to make the 4th. I wanted to wish you a happy sendoff for your Honeymoon, congrats.. Have a blast, keep the car on your side of the yellow line.. 
Frank


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I'm sorry, but where's Sally's Pizza?!?!?! I would still have to stay that Grimaldi's is by FAR the best in the world!


----------



## ghostrider

So...where's the pics!


----------



## RPB67

ghostrider said:


> So...where's the pics!


No Pics !

Just good times and good memories.


----------



## stig

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm sorry, but where's Sally's Pizza?!?!?! I would still have to stay that Grimaldi's is by FAR the best in the world!


Oh my young sheltered friend, we will have to get you to New Haven for pizza so you can truely experience the best pizza in the world. Most places on Wooster st. have lines down the block to get in every single day. Not to mention the fact the Wooster St. pizza has been voted the best pizza in the world by numerous food magazines and by the food network. I feel real sorry for people who live in areas of the world that only have Domino's or Pizza Hut.

5 days until the next Casino HERF!!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY

stig said:


> Oh my young sheltered friend, we will have to get you to New Haven for pizza so you can truely experience the best pizza in the world. Most places on Wooster st. have lines down the block to get in every single day. Not to mention the fact the Wooster St. pizza has been voted the best pizza in the world by numerous food magazines and by the food network. I feel real sorry for people who live in areas of the world that only have Domino's or Pizza Hut.
> 
> 5 days until the next Casino HERF!!!!


2 things:

1.) If you haven't had Grimaldi's or Lombardi's you CAN'T say you've had REAL food before.

2.) Can't WAIT for the herf... is there a dress-code?


----------



## ghostrider

TMoneYNYY said:


> 2.) Can't WAIT for the herf... is there a dress-code?


Please.

PLEASE.

Wear clothes.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

ghostrider said:


> Please.
> 
> PLEASE.
> 
> Wear clothes.


Are you sure? I was thinking pant-suit, or a painted-on tuxedo.


----------



## Malik23

TMoneYNYY said:


> Are you sure? I was thinking pant-suit, or a painted-on tuxedo.


Well, I saw a couple of different painted on outfits last weekend at Fantasy Fest, but I can't see it being a good idea in CT in November... Just come dressed in liederhosen and we'll be fine.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Malik23 said:


> Well, I saw a couple of different painted on outfits last weekend at Fantasy Fest, but I can't see it being a good idea in CT in November... Just come dressed in liederhosen and we'll be fine.


Tell you what, make it a Member's Only Jacket, and I'm IN!


----------



## stig

TMoneYNYY said:


> Are you sure? I was thinking pant-suit, or a painted-on tuxedo.


If you wear a painted on suit then I will bye your first 3 drinks, however I may sit a bit farther away from you than Normal.

As for the Pizza, Connecticut has the best inthe country but New Haven has the best in the world.

4 Days until the next Casino HERF.

What is everyonr bringing this week?

What is everyone bringing for the puff puff pass?


----------



## stig

TMoneYNYY said:


> Tell you what, make it a Member's Only Jacket, and I'm IN!


Oh no you didn't.:sl

Deliver me from 1983


----------



## TMoneYNYY

stig said:


> Oh no you didn't.


Sorry, however, a maroon Member's Only jacket is a quality choice. I'm lookin' forward to some good times at Mohegan Sun. However, I don't drink... wait, make that I'm not ALLOWED to by certain "limitations" on libations the government feels is necessary.


----------



## OpusEx

Planning on trying to finally meet up with you all, but have a commitment earlier in the day. I think I could make it out to the casino around 6pm, this going to be enough time to still see everyone?


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I know I'll probably end up staying until... Tuesday.


----------



## stig

TMoneYNYY said:


> Sorry, however, a maroon Member's Only jacket is a quality choice. I'm lookin' forward to some good times at Mohegan Sun. However, I don't drink... wait, make that I'm not ALLOWED to by certain "limitations" on libations the government feels is necessary.


----------



## stig

OpusEx said:


> Planning on trying to finally meet up with you all, but have a commitment earlier in the day. I think I could make it out to the casino around 6pm, this going to be enough time to still see everyone?


Yes, most of us will probably be there into the evening watching that "Sights" serve us food and drink.


----------



## stig

*3 days until the Casino HERF!*


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Before I go, let me just make sure that there's no "age requirement" for this bar.


----------



## Malik23

stig said:


> If you wear a painted on suit then I will bye your first 3 drinks, however I may sit a bit farther away from you than Normal.
> 
> As for the Pizza, Connecticut has the best inthe country but New Haven has the best in the world.
> 
> 4 Days until the next Casino HERF.
> 
> What is everyonr bringing this week?
> 
> What is everyone bringing for the puff puff pass?


Well, I was planning to bring a couple cigars, assuming I've kicked this cold by then. I have to ask though, what is a puff puff pass?


----------



## RPB67

TMoneYNYY said:


> Before I go, let me just make sure that there's no "age requirement" for this bar.


How old are you ???


----------



## OpusEx

Malik23 said:


> Well, I was planning to bring a couple cigars, assuming I've kicked this cold by then. I have to ask though, what is a puff puff pass?


It's nothing anyone will want you involved in if you have a cold lol

What it is: A passing of cigars that are usually on the rare side with respect to age and/or limited production numbers. One person will light and puff, then pass to the next person to puff and so on.


----------



## PaulMac

TMoneYNYY said:


> Before I go, let me just make sure that there's no "age requirement" for this bar.


well...its a bar lol


----------



## OpusEx

TMoneYNYY said:


> Before I go, let me just make sure that there's no "age requirement" for this bar.


Age Restrictions:
Minors are welcome in the lower dining lounge when accompanied by a legal parent/guardian before 9:00 pm. After 9:00 pm, the entire lounge becomes 21 and over.


----------



## Bigwaved

TMoneYNYY said:


> Before I go, let me just make sure that there's no "age requirement" for this bar.





OpusEx said:


> Age Restrictions:
> Minors are welcome in the lower dining lounge when accompanied by a legal parent/guardian before 9:00 pm. After 9:00 pm, the entire lounge becomes 21 and over.


:r...


----------



## PaulMac

OpusEx said:


> Age Restrictions:
> Minors are welcome in the lower dining lounge when accompanied by a legal parent/guardian before 9:00 pm. After 9:00 pm, the entire lounge becomes 21 and over.


Yeah but we don't sit down there....I a considerate type, I don't think its particularly nice to have 8 guys smoking stogies next to someone having dinner....plus no couches down there lol


----------



## OpusEx

PaulMac said:


> Yeah but we don't sit down there....I a considerate type, I don't think its particularly nice to have 8 guys smoking stogies next to someone having dinner....plus no couches down there lol


Cabaret Lounge is a nice set-up if you guys haven't already checked that out on one of your previous trips.


----------



## stig

OpusEx said:


> Cabaret Lounge is a nice set-up if you guys haven't already checked that out on one of your previous trips.


As long as we can smoke.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

I'm 18 so I don't think I can go to the "upper dining lounge" if that's where you're planning on meeting.

Secondly, if the people eating dinner don't like it, go to the other 125,358 dining establishments that I'M NOT ALLOWED TO SMOKE IN!!!!!


----------



## PaulMac

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'm 18 so I don't think I can go to the "upper dining lounge" if that's where you're planning on meeting.
> 
> Secondly, if the people eating dinner don't like it, go to the other 125,358 dining establishments that I'M NOT ALLOWED TO SMOKE IN!!!!!


so if you were sitting down to a good meal and 12 people were blowing cig smoke basically onto yer food, you'd be ok with that? And people wonder why smokers are seen as jerks lol


----------



## TMoneYNYY

PaulMac said:


> so if you were sitting down to a good meal and 12 people were blowing cig smoke basically onto yer food, you'd be ok with that? And people wonder why smokers are seen as jerks lol


Hahaha, maybe I would ask them politely to stop. With a sufficient explanation, no I wouldn't be.

But still... I don't know if I should still attend if I can't really GO to the place we're herfing at.


----------



## RPB67

18 !!!!!!

You may not get in. Or if you do they may card you and then its all over for you.
If you do go, do not try to order a drink. That could definately cut your night very short.

Just tell them Paul Mac is your daddy !!! Mac Daddy that is !!


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> 18 !!!!!!
> 
> You may not get in. Or if you do they may card you and then its all over for you.
> If you do go, do not try to order a drink. That could definately cut your night very short.
> 
> Just tell them Paul Mac is your daddy !!! Mac Daddy that is !!


They may be cool with it if ya keep a low profile, it usually pretty quiet when we go....hell, if we have to, we can walk around and have a cigar


----------



## TMoneYNYY

PaulMac said:


> They may be cool with it if ya keep a low profile, it usually pretty quiet when we go....hell, if we have to, we can walk around and have a cigar


Do they card to get into the "upper lounge". If they don't, I'm in. I couldn't ask you guys to move for me, but I don't want to have to drive 2 hours and find out that I can't herf with some quality people. It would = suck.


----------



## stig

TMoneYNYY said:


> Do they card to get into the "upper lounge". If they don't, I'm in. I couldn't ask you guys to move for me, but I don't want to have to drive 2 hours and find out that I can't herf with some quality people. It would = suck.


I don't think that there is usualy anyone carding early in the day.

2 Days until CASINO HERF


----------



## RPB67

You should be fine. 

I don't think they will card you. Just be cool !


----------



## TMoneYNYY

RPB67 said:


> You should be fine.
> 
> I don't think they will card you. Just be cool !


Or, I could just be the designated driver!


----------



## RPB67

TMoneYNYY said:


> Or, I could just be the designated driver!


Thats not it. They may not allow you in unless you are 21.

I dont see a problem. We usually take a corner up and you will blend in. You will be fine.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

RPB67 said:


> I dont see a problem. We usually take a corner up and you will blend in. You will be fine.


I sure hope so. I would REALLY be bummed if that happened.


----------



## ghostrider

We'll just tell them you're our little mascot.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

ghostrider said:


> We'll just tell them you're our little mascot.


I'll be up there, and if they don't let me in, I'll show them the meaning of peaceful-protest!


----------



## stig

TMoneYNYY said:


> I'll be up there, and if they don't let me in, I'll show them the meaning of peaceful-protest!


Careful with that one bro, tribal law is much different and the indians may decide to just burry you out back if you make too much of a fuss.

1 Day until Casino HERF!


----------



## PaulMac

Looks like most people are looking at a mid afternoon arrival? Like around 4ish?


----------



## Malik23

Dunno, I've no other plans for the day other than some errands to run in the morning. I'm still debating whether to drive out or ride. I think it might have to be drive both because of the cold and so I can have a drink or maybe two while we're sitting.


----------



## stig

PaulMac said:


> Looks like most people are looking at a mid afternoon arrival? Like around 4ish?


I'll be there by 12:00. By this time tomorrow we will be HERFing.:w


----------



## fpkjr

stig said:


> I'll be there by 12:00. By this time tomorrow we will be HERFing.:w


Matt,
Have a great time tomorrow, sorry I'm unable to attend.. 
If I haven't said so already have a great time in Vegas and enjoy your Honeymoon..

For the record, Wooster St. New Haven, Ct = the best Italian food.

I really wish I as able to get to this one. Matt, Aaron needs more material so bring your camera :r
My best to Drew, Rich.
Go easy on them PaulMac, for they are young

Have a great time.
Frank


----------



## Malik23

stig said:


> Okay folks I think that it is time for another Casino HERF at *Mohegan Sun *In CT. I am thinking that *Saturday November 4th* at *Lucky's lounge *could be nice and we can start early, *around 12:00 *and just hang out until we are done. There are some noobs from CT that have recently joined the boards and it would be nice if you joined us.


Just a note for those, like me, that were wondering where/when/etc.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

stig said:


> I'll be there by 12:00. By this time tomorrow we will be HERFing.:w


I'll be there, I just hope I can STAY there!


----------



## PaulMac

looks like noon it is lol


----------



## RPB67

Looks like I will be there in Spirit.

You guys have a ton of fun. My daughters softball starts tommorow. 

I will hopefully be at the next one.


----------



## stig

RPB67 said:


> Looks like I will be there in Spirit.
> 
> You guys have a ton of fun. My daughters softball starts tommorow.
> 
> I will hopefully be at the next one.


Rich, you and Frank will be missed. I am sorry that I could not make it last week but there will be many more CAsino HERF's in the future. As for everyone else, I will see you all tomorrow, bring your best.


----------



## pnoon

stig said:


> Rich, you and Frank will be missed. I am sorry that I could not make it last week but there will be many more CAsino HERF's in the future. As for everyone else, I will see you all tomorrow, bring your best.


Don't forget the pictures, dammit!


----------



## RPB67

pnoon said:


> Don't forget the pictures, dammit!


:tpd: 50 lashings if no pictures !!! :sl


----------



## TMoneYNYY

RPB67 said:


> :tpd: 50 lashings if no pictures !!! :sl


Well, guys, as MUCH as I wanted to come, I can't make it. I called the place and it's 21 and over, and I wouldn't want to impose on everyone. Also, my mother is pretty sick (Lyme and West Nile) and it would be better if I stayed home. If you want, send me your addresses and I'll send you some sticks. Sorry again.


----------



## stig

TMoneYNYY said:


> Well, guys, as MUCH as I wanted to come, I can't make it. I called the place and it's 21 and over, and I wouldn't want to impose on everyone. Also, my mother is pretty sick (Lyme and West Nile) and it would be better if I stayed home. If you want, send me your addresses and I'll send you some sticks. Sorry again.


No need to send out sticks, hold on to them and we'll try and get you into a future HERF. They always taste better when smoked with friends.


----------



## stig

pnoon said:


> Don't forget the pictures, dammit!


The will be plenty of photo shop........I mean pics for this thread.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

stig said:


> No need to send out sticks, hold on to them and we'll try and get you into a future HERF. They always taste better when smoked with friends.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I really, really want to go, however I wouldn't enjoy it know that I was needed here.


----------



## stig

*2 hours and 17 minutes until CASINO HERF!*


----------



## pnoon

stig said:


> *2 hours and 17 minutes until CASINO HERF!*


Calm down. You might wet yourself.


----------



## fpkjr

pnoon said:


> Calm down. You might wet yourself.


TOO LATE


----------



## RPB67

Everyone wiped out from yesterday ????


Pics, stories !!! Hello !!


----------



## stig

get some picks up a little latter today but here is a brief summary from yesterday.

I drove up to the Casino and smoked a Fonseca Habana Seleccion and arrived at about 12:00 and met Paul (PaulMac) and we were joined shorlty after by Pete (Malik23). The three of us went for sushi at lunch time and enjoyed some wonderful food and some really good plum wine that we shared with David the sushi chef. We went back to Lucky's Lounge in the casino and were joind by Drew (Ghostrider) and Mark (OpusEx) where we drank and took some wonderful pictures of the scenery and, oh yeah smoked a lot of great sticks. Let me see what I can remember:

RYJ Short Churchill - Thanks Frank
RYJ Short Churchill - Drew
Gurkha Centurian XX Perfecto
Fonseca Maduro - 1997
Don Antonio Torpedo - Thank you Dr. StogieFresh
La Festival Del Habaon - 2000
Monte Cristo #4 - 1973
RYJ Churchill - 1985
RJ Puro Habano "A" size - 2001
PSP2
Boli PC 1998 (?)

I can't remember what else but I know there were several more. A little help here guys. I'll get pics up latter.


----------



## Thurm15

Sounds likeyou had a great time! I hope to make the next one!!!!!


----------



## fpkjr

stig said:


> get some picks up a little latter today but here is a brief summary from yesterday.
> 
> I drove up to the Casino and smoked a Fonseca Habana Seleccion and arrived at about 12:00 and met Paul (PaulMac) and we were joined shorlty after by Pete (Malik23). The three of us went for sushi at lunch time and enjoyed some wonderful food and some really good plum wine that we shared with David the sushi chef. We went back to Lucky's Lounge in the casino and were joind by Drew (Ghostrider) and Mark (OpusEx) where we drank and took some wonderful pictures of the scenery and, oh yeah smoked a lot of great sticks. Let me see what I can remember:
> 
> RYJ Short Churchill - Thanks Frank
> RYJ Short Churchill - Drew
> Gurkha Centurian XX Perfecto
> Fonseca Maduro - 1997
> Don Antonio Torpedo - Thank you Dr. StogieFresh
> La Festival Del Habaon - 2000
> Monte Cristo #4 - 1973
> RYJ Churchill - 1985
> RJ Puro Habano "A" size - 2001
> PSP2
> Boli PC 1998 (?)
> 
> I can't remember what else but I know there were several more. A little help here guys. I'll get pics up latter.


I didn't gift the RyJ S Churchill. If I'm not mistaken that came from Onlyonerm (Roger) To be totally honest, I only remember two of the three sticks one of which was a Hoyo DC (MRB FEB 06) and the 
Boli BF (SVF Nov 05) . I'm not positive but if no one lays claim to the PSP2 then I'll take it.. I was grabbing sticks for your Vaction/Honeymoon. PaulMac would be a better judge on what was gifted and by whom..
Anyway, Its not important as far as I'm concerned, as long as you have something to smoke in Vegas. Have a great time.
And beating Poon to the Punch WHERE ARE THE PICS? :r

Frank


----------



## Bigwaved

fpkjr said:


> And beating Poon to the Punch WHERE ARE THE PICS?
> 
> Frank


He is afraid of the Photoshoppers now.


----------



## fpkjr

Bigwaved said:


> He is afraid of the Photoshoppers now.


The first pic is in

No wonder he didn't want to post them. :r :r :r


----------



## pnoon

fpkjr said:


> And beating Poon to the Punch WHERE ARE THE PICS? :r


Beating poon?  


Bigwaved said:


> He is afraid of the Photoshoppers now.


WGACA.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> WGACA.


Is that a department of AARP?


----------



## fpkjr

pnoon said:


> Beating poon?
> 
> WGACA.


Sorry my bad it's PNOON please forgive almighty MOD 

In hindsight I probably shouldn't have posted the "Tampon Stig". However, I have a feeling he'll be gambling and smoking a lot more than HONEYMOONING from the looks of it. :r :r


----------



## RPB67

HHMMM !!

I thought I left you a 2001 BBF and a 2006 Partagas LE for your honeymoon Stig. Have a great time and congrats.

Looks like I missed a good one. Until the next time. I did miss the martinis this week.


----------



## ghostrider

Man, that is going to do some serious damage when you pull them off. Just remember, it will hurt less if you just yank them off real FAST!


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> HHMMM !!
> 
> I thought I left you a 2001 BBF and a 2006 Partagas LE for your honeymoon Stig. Have a great time and congrats.
> 
> Looks like I missed a good one. Until the next time. I did miss the martinis this week.


he wasn't listing the gifted sticks, he was listing some of what we smoked


----------



## RPB67

PaulMac said:


> he wasn't listing the gifted sticks, he was listing some of what we smoked


Who cares about that !! Thats fiine as long as he got them.

Were are the freakin pics !!!

I know someone is holding out. COME ON !!!


----------



## PaulMac

RPB67 said:


> Who cares about that !! Thats fiine as long as he got them.
> 
> Were are the freakin pics !!!
> 
> I know someone is holding out. COME ON !!!


I have to load them on my pc and crop some of them to uhh, best show the scenery


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Man, I really wish I was able to make it. Sorry again, I'll be at the next one.


----------



## PaulMac

TMoneYNYY said:


> Man, I really wish I was able to make it. Sorry again, I'll be at the next one.


Based on what we saw Tanner....either they rather lax checking id's early in the day, or these girls payin an awful lot of money for their fake ids lol


----------



## stig

Okak first things first hey Pete look RED!

The sushi pics

The Sea Bass










The Surf Clam










The Yellow Tail

And the waitress with the great cleavage that kep bending over right in front of us. With Pete (Malik23)


----------



## stig

Pete - Malik23









Paul - PaulMac









Drew - Ghostrider


----------



## stig

Mark - OpusEx


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Wow, looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## stig

And a special thanks to Paul, Frank, Roger, Rich, Drew and Mark for some really nice honeymoon smokes.










From left to right.

PAM 1964
HDM - Need a little help on this one
Custom Cuban Hand rolled from Japan
BBF - 2005
Can't remember what Paul said this one was
RASS
BBF - 2001
HDM - Double Corona x2
HDM - Coronation
PSD4
SLR - 2000

I am looking forward to smoking everyone of these. Thanks you all for being great BOTL's and even better friends.


----------



## pnoon

I'll look out for you, dear cousin. Those HdM DCs are crap. Don't subject yourself to them. I will give them the proper burial they deserve.


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Wow, you guys are great. Hope you have a great trip!


----------



## RPB67

My My !!!

Paul got a hair cut for this herf !!!

OpusX is in my chair. Perfect chair to see all the sites from. Dam I wish I was there. 

Sushi looked realy good. Were is the girl with the hat and the hot hostess. Stig your slipping.

I hear the expresso martinis were a flowing as well. 

Looks like a fun time was had. Next time I will be there. 

Stig have a great time on the honeymoon. See you guys at the next herf.


----------



## OpusEx

stig said:


> And a special thanks to Paul, Frank, Roger, Rich, Drew and Mark for some really nice honeymoon smokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right.
> 
> PAM 1964
> HDM - Need a little help on this one
> Custom Cuban Hand rolled from Japan
> BBF - 2005
> Can't remember what Paul said this one was
> RASS
> BBF - 2001
> HDM - Double Corona x2
> HDM - Coronation
> PSD4
> SLR - 2000
> 
> I am looking forward to smoking everyone of these. Thanks you all for being great BOTL's and even better friends.


Ummmm that SLR is NOT a 2000, it IS a 1991! LMAO


----------



## TMoneYNYY

Well, I really wish I could have been there. I just found out my mother needs an IV for her Lyme Disease, and I don't know when the next one is, but hopefully I can make it to the next one. I'll smoke a few in honor of the Casino Herf, though!!!!!


----------



## ghostrider

As much as I hated to, I had to leave early. On my way out to the parking garage, I noticed quite a few guys smoking cigars throughout the casino. Seems the cigars of choice that night were Cohibas. Couldn't help but wonder how many of those were fake...


----------



## stig

OpusEx said:


> Ummmm that SLR is NOT a 2000, it IS a 1991! LMAO


Even better. Mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## PaulMac

and its a psd3 el not a psd 4
the unbanded mystery smoke is a PLPC


----------



## Lumpold

The next PaulMac Casino Herf outfit....


----------



## fpkjr

Paul in Key West Fantasy Fest :r :r :r


----------



## RPB67

Nice hair Paul.

I seen you got a haircut, but wow !!!


----------



## ghostrider

So who's ready for another one? Early Feb maybe?


----------



## stevieray

im game .......


----------



## Malik23

Probably best to start a new thread to make sure people know it's a new herf.


----------

